# Escaped pig "just wanted to meet people"



## robert@fm (Sep 10, 2016)

Article


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2016)

Hehe!  Story sounds similar to that of Esther the Wonder Pig, who now runs her own animal sanctuary!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 11, 2016)

No offence but I think you are both telling porkies. Yeah I know it was a bit  ropey even for a man with a very low bar in the humour department


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 11, 2016)

Mmmm...bacon


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 11, 2016)

I feel sorry for the pig. This woman is breaking several animal welfare laws, and it's not funny.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 11, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I feel sorry for the pig. This woman is breaking several animal welfare laws, and it's not funny.


What laws is she breaking? Pig looks a tad overweight and at 7 years old far to tough for bacon  Suspect she might be in the sh*t regarding no movement licence for it's walks unless she has a specific license which can be obtained from DEFRA.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 11, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I feel sorry for the pig. This woman is breaking several animal welfare laws, and it's not funny.




Please cut me a little slack Michael. I have quite a substantial hangover today and the one liner I used was the best that I could muster in the circumstances. The pig in hhe photograph appears happy as a pig in **** so I don't think I necessarily offended it


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 11, 2016)

I wasn't referring to your post, but the report, which was light hearted, and "isn't this amusing" in tone. And you didn't open that vodka when you got home yesterday did you? In which case I've no sympathy


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 11, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I wasn't referring to your post, but the report, which was light hearted, and "isn't this amusing" in tone. And you didn't open that vodka when you got home yesterday did you? In which case I've no sympathy




Michael a couple of forum Oliver Reedesque type ladies went to great lengths in attempts to get me drunk and singing without my trousers. As it transpired they did get me a little woozey on 2 glasses of sherry but my strides stayed on and Annette gave me a stare which would have frozen a polar bears arse after only my second line of a Leonard Cohen ditty. The vodka thus far remains intact but it is becoming a real war of attrition not to glug it down and chemically lobotomise myself


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 11, 2016)

I, for one, wouldn't blame you, to blot out the trauma


----------



## Annette (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Michael a couple of forum Oliver Reedesque type ladies went to great lengths in attempts to get me drunk and singing without my trousers. As it transpired they did get me a little woozey on 2 glasses of sherry but my strides stayed on and Annette gave me a stare which would have frozen a polar bears arse after only my second line of a Leonard Cohen ditty. The vodka thus far remains intact but it is becoming a real war of attrition not to glug it down and chemically lobotomise myself


Hey! Don't you go blaming me for your musical ability going awol!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Michael a couple of forum Oliver Reedesque type ladies went to great lengths in attempts to get me drunk and singing without my trousers.


Hazel...Flutterby...he's grassed you up to Victor Meldrew.  You're in trouble now!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 11, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hazel...Flutterby...he's grassed you up to Victor Meldrew.  You're in trouble now!












*I DON'T BELIEVE IT *


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 11, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Hazel...Flutterby...he's grassed you up to Victor Meldrew.  You're in trouble now!


I hope you aren't referring to me. Me? Grumpy? *HOW DARE YOU???*


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 11, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I hope you aren't referring to me. Me? Grumpy? *HOW DARE YOU???*


If the cap fits...


----------

